# Van Items.... ?



## Xavier Booph (Feb 8, 2012)

what r things to keep in ur car?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 8, 2012)

Tent, tarp, sleeping bag, blankets, clothes, backpack, sterno cans for heat, electric heater?, canned food, cooler, water, gas can, flashlights, batteries, extra boots, small shovel, camping utensils, etc.


----------



## Unslap (Feb 9, 2012)

I c u r wondering what u r going 2 bring


----------



## wizehop (Feb 9, 2012)

Unslap said:


> I c u r wondering what u r going 2 bring


 
ahahaha

Man you can always get things as you need


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

wizehop said:


> ahahaha
> 
> Man you can always get things as you need


 
only dif is with wheels you can bring extra of the nasesities


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 13, 2012)

dprogram said:


> Tent, tarp, sleeping bag, blankets, clothes, backpack, sterno cans for heat, electric heater?, canned food, cooler, water, gas can, flashlights, batteries, extra boots, small shovel, camping utensils, etc.


 
Sterno is alright, but I gotta say those little MSR stoves are pretty awesome. The knock offs from china are cheaper and work just as well.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 13, 2012)

LeftCoast said:


> Sterno is alright, but I gotta say those little MSR stoves are pretty awesome. The knock offs from china are cheaper and work just as well.


 
Whats a MSR stove?


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 13, 2012)

This would be an MSR stove. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000A8C5QE/


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 21, 2012)

Only don't get the pocket rocket it's burner is so small that it doesn't heat evenly and will burn your cookware, get a superfly: http://www.rei.com/product/665544/msr-superfly-stove way better.


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 23, 2012)

Superfly is WAY better. the pocket rocket tends to rape my pans. also copper dipped pans are FAR better. or cast iron skillets


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 23, 2012)

also, the middle grade stove works with different gauges including the chinatown ones that are three dollars cheaper.


----------



## FLoP (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a ton of shit in my van. All the normal "in case of" things. I had an air mattress which was awesome. I made a knight stick that I kept around. Binoculars, camera, maps, power inverter. Never underestimate the power of duct tape and crazy glue


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2012)

oooogles!

...and a shovel.


----------



## FLoP (Feb 24, 2012)

How many oogles do you keep in the van?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 24, 2012)

There should be a whole series of "How many oogles does it take to ___________?" jokes.


----------

